# Usar



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

We passed! Greta is now certified USAR hrd type 1! It was a looong 4 days, we are exhausted. So proud of how well she worked the rubble piles, we have no access to any, so I wasn't sure how she would actually perform. I couldn't have asked for a better dog! \\/


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Congrats! What certification?


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Konnie Hein said:


> Congrats! What certification?


USAR disaster recovery, SUSAR type 1 disaster. The FEMA evaluators were awesome!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Good job Julie, now you can take a deep breath and relax. Well --- at least until your next training day, ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks David! Now I need a live find dog, and Deborah says I'm on the task force!! Lol, I just thought I was done for awhile


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Konnie, there were two women from Hawaii there, one is in the process of getting a mal from you, one of juices pups. I can't remember her name though.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

where was the test at


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Collierville TN, right outside of Memphis.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

good job 2 U both =D>


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

julie allen said:


> USAR disaster recovery, SUSAR type 1 disaster. The FEMA evaluators were awesome!


Nice work, Julie. Congrats. 

Please see my PM regarding what the USAR Foundation (host of the test) may have told you about your certification. It is not a "SUSAR Type 1" (nor is it equivalent) since it was evaluated by FEMA-only evaluators, who are not qualified evaluators for the SUSAR HRD evaluation.

Regardless, I'm sure you put a lot of work into training your dog and it's great that she did well.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

julie allen said:


> Konnie, there were two women from Hawaii there, one is in the process of getting a mal from you, one of juices pups. I can't remember her name though.


That was Teresa. Yes, he's a Juice pup, and he was trained for HRD by June Cawood of Maranatha Kennels.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Konnie Hein said:


> Nice work, Julie. Congrats.
> 
> Please see my PM regarding what the USAR Foundation (host of the test) may have told you about your certification. It is not a "SUSAR Type 1" (nor is it equivalent) since it was evaluated by FEMA-only evaluators, who are not qualified evaluators for the SUSAR HRD evaluation.
> 
> Regardless, I'm sure you put a lot of work into training your dog and it's great that she did well.


"Same as susar" sorry! Let me clarify, I didn't mean it was susar. The certificate states equivalent to it.

I read my quote, didn't realize I didn't include that! I was lost for a minute lol, been a long, tiring four days. 

I didn't get to see her pup, since he is still at maranatha kennels. Hawaii has laws on bringing in dogs apparently they have to have two sets of rabies and a titer, which puts them at eleven months before they can be brought in, is what was explained to me.


----------



## Ashley Scott (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats to you and your pup!


----------



## Eric Cintron (Mar 23, 2011)

julie allen said:


> We passed! Greta is now certified USAR hrd type 1! It was a looong 4 days, we are exhausted. So proud of how well she worked the rubble piles, we have no access to any, so I wasn't sure how she would actually perform. I couldn't have asked for a better dog! \\/


congratulations!!!!!=D>


----------

